# Favortie Hooks



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

What are everyone's favorite brand, size, and style of hooks for cats. Feel free to be specific with species, location, lake or river, weather, etc. Does anyone sharpen their hooks after a trip?


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Im not nearly experienced enough to recomend a hook but as far as shapening I carry a small sharpining stone with me and might hit the hook a few times a night. After big fish I will check my knot, look to see if the hook is bent, check for sharpness. Any time I get snaged ill check and resharpen if I think it might help.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

i use gamakatsu circle hooks,4/0-6/0 for channels and either an 8/0 or 9/0 for shovels.as far as where i fish is usually in reservoirs or lakes.i usually check my hooks for sharpness,but i can catch quite a few fish on these without having to sharpen them.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Mustad Ultra points hands down!!! 5/0-9/0 for the flatties and 1/0-5/0 for the channels. It all depends on bait size and presentation. I will use circle hooks when fish are hitting very aggresively. If I am fishing a river with ALOT of snags and I'm fishing for channels on cutbait I will use the bulk packs of the tru-turn hooks because they're cheap, strong, and sharp. The Ultra Points hurt my wallet when I start loosing them every other cast. Circle hooks can also minimize the amount of snags you may encounter.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

when fishing live baits for big flats I use both gamakatsu octopus 7/0-9/0 or eagle claw kahles 8/0-10/0... for channels and blues when using cut baits depending on current I'll use owner circles 8/0 or king kat circles 7/0-9/0


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i've become kinda fond of kayle hooks almost exclusively for all catfishing.eagle claw or mustad.
2/0 to 5/0 for channels
7/0 for flatheads.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

gamakatsu circles 3/0-8/0 almost always, and some smaller octopus for the rare occasion i float fishing for channels


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

riverKing said:


> gamakatsu circles 3/0-8/0 almost always, and some smaller octopus for the rare occasion i float fishing for channels


Gotta agree, gamakatsu has been my favorite for catfish hooks.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

You can't beat chemically sharpened hooks


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

yes,i believe the gamakatsu is the strongest best hook i've ever used.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I use Daiichi and Team Catfish circle hooks from 5/0 to 8/0 depending on bait size.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

For flatties I always used to use Gamakatsu octopus hooks, 4x strong, 5/0-10/0. For channels I will sometimes use the Gamakatsu octopus but like 2/0-3/0, mostly I fish kahles 1/0-5/0. For the kahels I usually use mustad or eagle claw. You can get em so cheap and in large packs and if I lose a rig I dont really care. Fishing below the dams on the Ohio River tends to eat alot of terminal tackle.

Never been a fan of circle hooks. I know alot of guys are and they take some getting used to. Best advise is to get a pack or 2 of each style and try them out. Whatever works best for you, go with that style. Match your size of hook with the size of bait your fishing. If your using 3-4" shiners for channel cats a 3/0 hook is going to look pretty silly.

Jake


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

I second Buckeynut's selection, Gamakatsu Octopus, nothing else for flatheads. I have caught 2 flats over 50 on them. Circles left a bad taste in my mouth after losing a "big'un" boatside a few years ago. They work great with cutbait too for channels, or even blues for that matter.


----------

